# any bros help me out with hgh proof for trt?



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

i have 3 months to come up with enough proof to allow my doc the info he needs to be able to "possibly" script me with hgh...

so i wanted to ask any and all bro's what kind of info they could help me find, with either studies or links to studies or anything good or bad about coupling hgh along side of test with my trt....

he was interested today and said he has heard that gh coupled along side trt is known to be good, but he gave me 3 months to return with as much info as possible...


so i will leave this up for any discussion or advice, or evidence it either compliments trt or makes it worse....


thanks and i hope that with all the knowledgeable bros on here i can return in 3 months with a jam packed script month to month from my good ol doc...


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

well, that settles it, sniffle, i must not be liked anymore, over 160 views and nada... man alive, i guess ill change my name to (enter name here),


----------



## DF (Dec 18, 2013)

Lol, you posted at 10:30 you knuckle head.  You want studies Doc is the man to PM.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 18, 2013)

Why go with a GP instead of a life extension clinic? Insurance reasons? Bar is much lower at the life clinic IMO.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

DF said:


> Lol, you posted at 10:30 you knuckle head.  You want studies Doc is the man to PM.



Haha i know df i was just bustin some gonadtropins hahaha pun intended


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Why go with a GP instead of a life extension clinic? Insurance reasons? Bar is much lower at the life clinic IMO.



Money wise its cheaper for me.... WAY CHEAPER! My wife and i each carry our own health insurance, i only pay $10 per month for a bottle of test! 

And with dual insurance, holy sheets batman! Hgh will be cheap for me,


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

What kind of info are you after? Are you looking to treat anything specific or just want to get on it for having it scripted?


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> What kind of info are you after? Are you looking to treat anything specific or just want to get on it for having it scripted?



Thanks for the reply doc!

I need as much info on hgh as possible in regards to its benefits in a trt setting... Now i know there are negatives associated with its usage in high amounts, or at least there can be, but i want to go into my doc and show him the positives and see if he will be able to script it for me?

Im not sure i have anything to treat except maybe a small penis and huge balls, hgh will help me then


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

J20 said:


> Thanks for the reply doc!
> 
> I need as much info on hgh as possible in regards to its benefits in a trt setting... Now i know there are negatives associated with its usage in high amounts, or at least there can be, but i want to go into my doc and show him the positives and see if he will be able to script it for me?
> 
> Im not sure i have anything to treat except maybe a small penis and huge balls, hgh will help me then



Ok great. I'll give pubmed a scouring later for HGH alongside TRT.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Ok great. I'll give pubmed a scouring later for HGH alongside TRT.



thanks man appreciate it! ive tried pubmed, but it was very confusing and couldnt find jack, or didnt know what i was looking at when i read the stuff

haha


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 18, 2013)

J20 said:


> thanks man appreciate it! ive tried pubmed, but it was very confusing and couldnt find jack, or didnt know what i was looking at when i read the stuff
> 
> haha



Once you get the hang of navigating it it's not too bad. Google scholar is another option for you. I'll get back to this thread tonight.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 18, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Once you get the hang of navigating it it's not too bad. Google scholar is another option for you. I'll get back to this thread tonight.



Thanks doc! Appreciate the help!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 19, 2013)

Study performed by Dr. Rudman...the pioneer of HGH use as anti-aging therapy but the FDA has not approved HGH for anti-aging. 



> Dr. Rudman's Clinical Findings
> In July 1990, Dr. Daniel Rudman published his landmark clinical findings on the effects of hGH in the New England Journal of Medicine. The results were exciting and startling!
> 
> Effects of hGH in men over 60 years of age
> ...


----------



## j2048b (Dec 19, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Study performed by Dr. Rudman...the pioneer of HGH use as anti-aging therapy but the FDA has not approved HGH for anti-aging.



Thanks a ton doc! If u got any more info or can find any effects hgh may have as far as balancing hormones along with trt, id appreciate any and all especially this one! 

Now as many years ago as this was, hopefully times and studies have changed as far as anti aging and hgh r concerned?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 19, 2013)

J20 said:


> Thanks a ton doc! If u got any more info or can find any effects hgh may have as far as balancing hormones along with trt, id appreciate any and all especially this one!
> 
> Now as many years ago as this was, hopefully times and studies have changed as far as anti aging and hgh r concerned?



You're welcome J20. I'm gonna keep looking for more references for you but I've got to say this topic is extremely difficult to find info on as FDA has kept the ban on HGH use for anti-aging afaik. I've found references it can be used along with TRT to help low IGF-1 levels but I'm not well versed on HGH. Most of its applications are for kids or adults with dwarfism, hiv/aids or other muscle wasting diseases etc. I'll keep adding links or references as I find them for you.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 19, 2013)

OP, if you live in so cal you have have a shot at getting it.  otherwise just find a source and do your own gh therapy


----------



## juuced (Dec 19, 2013)

My doc tested my IGF-1 and determimed it was a little low so that justified him to Rx HGH to me.

run that by your doc.  did he ever test IGF-1?   if he agrees to test it maybe you can figure out a way to temporarily lower it right before the test.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 19, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> You're welcome J20. I'm gonna keep looking for more references for you but I've got to say this topic is extremely difficult to find info on as FDA has kept the ban on HGH use for anti-aging afaik. I've found references it can be used along with TRT to help low IGF-1 levels but I'm not well versed on HGH. Most of its applications are for kids or adults with dwarfism, hiv/aids or other muscle wasting diseases etc. I'll keep adding links or references as I find them for you.



Thanks doc! Appreciate it! Im trying to do a bit of research myself as well!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 19, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> OP, if you live in so cal you have have a shot at getting it.  otherwise just find a source and do your own gh therapy



Not sure if ud classify it as so cal, im now where near the san diego area anyways, 

Oh ive got sources for gh, im just trying to go insurance route based on how much the fam pays and ive got dual coverage so it may not cost me a dime if i get to use both insurances!!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 19, 2013)

juuced said:


> My doc tested my IGF-1 and determimed it was a little low so that justified him to Rx HGH to me.
> 
> run that by your doc.  did he ever test IGF-1?   if he agrees to test it maybe you can figure out a way to temporarily lower it right before the test.



Im actually calling him today about getting it checked next blood work!! Hope it is justifiable!


----------

